# Endler fry! Wow....



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

[smilie=w: If you have been following my betta and endlers thread, i was keeping a betta with my new endlers for a couple days now and had planned on having the betta cull endler fry to keep the population down. But i looked in the tank just now and noticed baby fry! My heart melted just a bit and i finally took the betta out. i wasn't expecting the females to drop yet, but my, the fry are so dang cute with their little eggyolk things still attached to their chest :happy: . If i can find my digital camera, i will post pictures. 

:-D Kristen


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Kristen! Cool! Congrats! What did you do with your half-moon?


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Donald! I put him in a temporary gallon vase and will probably get him his own 5 1/2 gallon soon. With the betta gone, the endlers are fearless now and i notice the males harassing the females even more, i guess that will mean more endler fry!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on becoming a fish grandma, Kristen!


----------



## Engold (Nov 4, 2006)

Endler Fry will generally survive..... I gave my father-in law about 6 Endlers... about 4-6 months ago............in has tehn in 30 gallon aquarium............he has over75 - 100 critters


They don't really eat there young

Endlers are very easy to breed


Congrats


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

You sure your betta wouldn't enjoy a nice little live snack? HAHA


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> If i can find my digital camera, i will post pictures.


 Wow. That would be so neat to see. I haven't been able to see this yet with my Endler Fry. I would love to see photos. :smile:


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

Congrats! Now that you have some, you will soon have many The fry are really fun to watch.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

It sure sounds fun to have endler fries O_O I only had one...the one in my avatar. Maybe...this time i ll look for a pair =) btw congrats!


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I love being a fish grandma . 

I found my digital camera but my pc isn't recognizing my darn memory card.  I am gonna figure it out and try posting a little later. 

deepdiver, the fry are so tiny! They flit here and there that i think i am gonna go blind watching them. endlers are fast little creatures. don't know how good i will be at photographing them as i have only ever photographed bettas and they are usually easy!

jimbo--try using a magnifying glass--i grabbed my dad's and can see little details i never imagined. i was wondering how the endlers mated and now i know.....hehe. 

Stepheus, get some, they are such funny little creatures.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> jimbo--try using a magnifying glass--i grabbed my dad's and can see little details i never imagined. i was wondering how the endlers mated and now i know.....hehe.


 That would make quite a photograph!


----------

